# Im moving to China.



## Chain Link (Mar 3, 2005)

At least in China I wont live under the illusion I have rights.
http://www.lex18.com/Global/story.asp?S=2989614


----------



## LW83 (Mar 3, 2005)

jesus.


----------



## westb51 (Mar 3, 2005)

moral of story, don't write sh!tty stories about zombies. 

his grandparents turned him in, wtf.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 3, 2005)

Poor kid, another victim of the system.  Next they'll have brain scanner and if you even think about doing something bad at your High School they'll lock you away.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 3, 2005)

hahaha omg this is unbelivable what happend to ours freedoms hehe.... see people communist countries arent that bad after all huh


----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2005)

It's almost enough to make you go back to the school with a gun...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

Fuck.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 3, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> It's almost enough to make you go back to the school with a gun...


 Ditto


----------



## maniclion (Mar 3, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> It's almost enough to make you go back to the school with a gun...


oooooooooo I'm gonna telll.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2005)

You're first.


----------



## Rich46yo (Mar 3, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> hahaha omg this is unbelivable what happend to ours freedoms hehe.... see people communist countries arent that bad after all huh



                           Boy listening to some of the cloistered children in this thread is enough to make me puke. I wonder how many of you ever lived in communist country? I bet none have, which is why you all sound like spoiled kiddies with their heads up their asses.

                           And I also bet none of you have children in schools. If you did you wouldnt be expecting the authorities to allow some little shitbird to fantasize about blowing away his school mates without taking action. Do a search on every little jag-off that blow-ed up a school and I bet you'll find out that each one planned it, bragged about doing it beforehand, or , fanatasized about it. http://slate.msn.com/id/2099203?GT1=3256 .

                          Go to Columbine CO and make your statements about "freedom" and "going to China". See what the people there say about it. And your next step after that should be a one way to Peking. Then you can see for yourself what a true "workers paradise" is like............................................  .....................Uncle Rich


----------



## LW83 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey Dick!  This country BLOWS.


----------



## Chain Link (Mar 3, 2005)

China doesnt have zombies.


----------



## Chain Link (Mar 3, 2005)

Knowledge and use of the constitution, and the rights she protects makes you a terrorist.  I think you're mistaking this country for the beautiful country it once was.

We founded a free country, as a "democracy" so no one leader could abuse his power and take away those rights.. a few generations later, people were born privilage with these rights, and as with most things,"If you dont earn it, you wont respect it."
Spoiled kiddies? Damn right, they've since decided they dont want the burden of responsibility that comes with freedoms, and voted/are voting them away one at a time.

Homos, guns, prohormones.. You name it, and someone wants to ban it; Constitutionally protected or not. No reason needed really, Maybe done for votes, or maybe one senator will feel really strongly about it, and attach it to some unbelievably popular bill. I blame everyone who wants to illegalize something that doesnt infringe on their rights. But the government loves you, hypocrits make great sheep. You can sit around and bitch about your prohormes being banned, meanwhile rally against "the fag's" rights. And thus you stay busy and get nothing done.

I remember hearing about Iraq actually having elections BEFORE we invaded. But they were supposedly all rigged.. Jeez, that remind you of the 2000 election anyone?   j/k I dont know enough about that to make such an accusation, but hows this?
In several states this election, you couldnt vote for liberitarian/green party ect, the only option you got was,"other". Better yet, Badnarik and Nader(I think it was Nader) were both arrested for attempting to speak at one of those presidential debate thingies.

But no, America isnt worse than China- Yet. But China has room to improve, and will probably do so eventually. The US of A however has been on a downhill path for decades now, and Im not to optimistic that its going to get better. As one person put it..



> And yet people think WE are the ignorant ones? in case you haven't heard a group of people in Penn.\ were given 47 years in prison for reading from the Bible in public, so much for the 1st amendment... in 1934 the NFA was passed greatly restricting access to firearms, so much for the 2nd amendment... exact year unknown, Patriot act was passed giving police and law enforcement officers the right to search without warrants, hold poeple for indefinte periods time, deny them legal represntation, of so much for the 4th, 5th and 6th amendment, should I continue?












Im a Terrorist, Are you? Guess what? When the National ID cards come out, by refusing you'll be supporting terrorism since thats what the system is out to stop.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 3, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Boy listening to some of the cloistered children in this thread is enough to make me puke. I wonder how many of you ever lived in communist country? I bet none have, which is why you all sound like spoiled kiddies with their heads up their asses.
> 
> And I also bet none of you have children in schools. If you did you wouldnt be expecting the authorities to allow some little shitbird to fantasize about blowing away his school mates without taking action. Do a search on every little jag-off that blow-ed up a school and I bet you'll find out that each one planned it, bragged about doing it beforehand, or , fanatasized about it. http://slate.msn.com/id/2099203?GT1=3256 .
> 
> Go to Columbine CO and make your statements about "freedom" and "going to China". See what the people there say about it. And your next step after that should be a one way to Peking. Then you can see for yourself what a true "workers paradise" is like............................................  .....................Uncle Rich





just so u know i am from an ex communist country... it was a great one until our leader died...... but i can bet u've never even saw one


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Lemme see... have to go soon, but where to begin.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

westb51 said:
			
		

> his grandparents turned him in, wtf.



Its no wonder kids are killing old people these days... retards.


----------



## Chain Link (Mar 3, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Lemme see... have to go soon, but where to begin.


This is the beggining of a looong post


----------



## Vieope (Mar 3, 2005)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> At least in China I wont live under the illusion I have rights.
> http://www.lex18.com/Global/story.asp?S=2989614


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Boy listening to some of the cloistered children in this thread is enough to make me puke. I wonder how many of you ever lived in communist country? I bet none have, which is why you all sound like spoiled kiddies with their heads up their asses.



And as we all know, you are the great source of what communist countries are... that line "have you ever lived in a communist country" is getting old, you use it every other post.  Yes, many people have lived in communist countries.  I havent lived in any, but I've been in several for a good period of time.



> And I also bet none of you have children in schools. If you did you wouldnt be expecting the authorities to allow some little shitbird to fantasize about blowing away his school mates without taking action. Do a search on every little jag-off that blow-ed up a school and I bet you'll find out that each one planned it, bragged about doing it beforehand, or , fanatasized about it. http://slate.msn.com/id/2099203?GT1=3256 .



Kids should be able to fantasize about whatever they want to.  Its when they take the step and put that into action that I am against it.  As to a kid that made a story about zombies... well there are a few threatining concepts that can come to mind, but a story is not and should not be grounds for some overzealous bastard law enforcement officials to go off on a kid.  His grandparents should have talked to the kid first, then if they felt threatened later talked to law enforcement... but until something ACTUALLY HAPPENED, law enforcement should pretty much keep their noses the fuck out of everyones business.



> Go to Columbine CO and make your statements about "freedom" and "going to China". See what the people there say about it. And your next step after that should be a one way to Peking. Then you can see for yourself what a true "workers paradise" is like.



Columbine isnt the end all to freedom... and if anything, their advice would be biased because of being scared from what happened.  Sure, we should protect ours, but its not protection when we are attacking our own citizens.  The movie Minority Report had some value to it, in that it shows what happends when we try to make arrests on crimes that might occur.

If anything, they could have kept an eye on the kid.  Arresting him was out of line. Thats one of the problems I have with the FBI, they attack within our country... I find the CIA and their mission much more acceptable.

I'm not sure if the judge made the right decision, without being able to read the evidence.  However, I have to admit that I am not all surprised about: http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/03/03/schuster.column/index.html

People think that they can make huge decisions that affect the lives of people without anybody taking it personally.  I actually expect to see more of this going on in the years ahead, especially if killers get away with it.

Realistically, this isnt the first time it has happened: http://www.fourteenernet.com/history/dyer.htm

Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Ahh, thats all for now... sorry CL


----------



## Chain Link (Mar 3, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

>



Its not Funny  I need to get rid of Resident Evil 1, 2, and 3, since all of them involve shooting zombie cops. Id probably be thrown in jail for training to commit a felony.


----------



## Rich46yo (Mar 3, 2005)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> China doesnt have zombies.



              In China the kid would have been grabbed from their parents at 0300, by the secret police coming thru their door, and he would have been sent to a psychiatric hospital for ten years,again, what the parents thought wouldnt mean shit. After ten years, if he could recite the little red book good enough, they might let him out........maybe.

            There wouldnt be any rights, no constitution, no limits on the police, no "miranda", no "48 hours until charging", nothing written about the "right to the pursuit of happiness", and no stinking fucking badges either. Just ask the Fao Gong followers about Chinas rights. Or the students squished into Tienanmen square, by tanks, for demanding something as terrible as human rights. Ask them about their voting rights too? Or how many kids "the State" allows them to have? And you woman can figure out yourself why theres such a disparity between male kids born and females?

           Of course all you spoiled little Yankee children all know this. But you still seem to think that a disturbed kid has the right to fantasize about killing his school mates without the authorities interceding right? Strange how you think you know all about this incident by reading one press report  

           Then again, why am I even talking to you immature little douche bags?..............................  .............Uncle Rich


----------



## LW83 (Mar 3, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Then again, why am I even talking to you immature little douche bags?..............................  .............Uncle Rich




Because you secretly want to have butt sex with little boys.


----------



## Chain Link (Mar 3, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Strange how you think you know all about this incident by reading one press report


Uhm.. and your resources showing he wrote otherwise? If you bothered to read the article, youd know that he didnt write about any specific person, or place. Just,"A highschool" overrun by zombies. Im starting to feel really bad about shooting those cops who turned into zombies.. even though one of them actually asked me to in the case he did..



			
				Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Then again, why am I even talking to you immature little douche bags?..............................  .............Uncle Rich



You're mean.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 3, 2005)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Its not Funny


_Sorry but it is.  I know America is going through a rough time will all these violence and that is sad but grandparents turning their grandson to the cops because he was writing a tale about zombies. That is just too much.  _


----------



## maniclion (Mar 3, 2005)

Rich,
 I never lived in a communist country, but thanks to the walls leaning in on my life from the left and right I am slowly beginning to feel like I do.


----------



## Chain Link (Mar 3, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Sorry but it is.  I know America is going through a rough time will all these violence and that is sad but grandparents turning their grandson to the cops because he was writing a tale about zombies. That is just too much.  _



True 
Not really much happening over here though, just political turmoil... Which really sucks.


----------



## Rich46yo (Mar 3, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> just so u know i am from an ex communist country... it was a great one until our leader died...... but i can bet u've never even saw one



                        Yeah what country was that?..........."your leader"? As in your "dear leader" that no-one ever voted for. Or, if you did he was the only one on the ballot? Ive been in the former Yugoslavia under Tito. A nice country for a commie one, but still, they didnt have any rights. I was in Bulgaria back in '78, what a shithole! Ive been in Zimbabwe under commie Mad Bob. Ive seen what a commie did to South Africa. Ive seen the Berlin wall ,back when it was up. I served in an un-named middle east shithole under martial law for 19 mos. Ive also been a policeman in this country for over 20 years.

                    Does any of this experience count boy? I know among the hip young crowd "commie-shit" has become in vogue and cool. The posters, the little red books, the berets....ect Well maybe some of you should go out in the world and see tyranny first hand. If you dont want to pay for it you can go down to a recruiters office. If you have the balls and honor to join a combat unit the odds are your going to "see it" for yourself.

                   And I bet after you do you'll come back to this country thinking differently. You might even grow up a little.............................Uncle Rich


----------



## Chain Link (Mar 3, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Yeah what country was that?..........."your leader"? As in your "dear leader" that no-one ever voted for. Or, if you did he was the only one on the ballot?





			
				Chain Link said:
			
		

> In several states this election, you couldnt vote for liberitarian/green party ect, the only option you got was,"other". Better yet, Badnarik and Nader(I think it was Nader) were both arrested for attempting to speak at one of those presidential debate thingies.



I just repost this since I know you dont think my posts arent worth reading past 2 lines


----------



## Rich46yo (Mar 3, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Sorry but it is.  I know America is going through a rough time will all these violence and that is sad but grandparents turning their grandson to the cops because he was writing a tale about zombies. That is just too much.  _



                     Vieope why would a Brazilian even give a shit? Im sure Brazil is a perfect little paradise.............  ..............Uncle Rich......BTW the new Luke is back on my ignore list.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 3, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Yugoslavia under Tito.


_Yugoslavia had a mexican president? Damn.  _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 3, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Vieope why would a Brazilian even give a shit? Im sure Brazil is a perfect little paradise.............  ..............Uncle Rich......BTW the new Luke is back on my ignore list.


_That is true. 
But think again, what sounds more scary? An ex-police officer, ex-war veteran (WWI, WWII, Korea, Vietnam, Crusades), ex-stunt double of Rambo, that likes guns and politics which writes in a Open chat of a bodybuilding forum in a very pissed off way or a kid that wrote a tale about zombies while eating cookies at his grandparents house? _


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 3, 2005)

I think I would have to read the story before I could tell if it was a threat or not. If it was horribly graphic in description, then it's not so outrageous that they want to charge him. If it was a like hearted story that had zombie in it, that's totally different.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> In China the kid would have been grabbed from their parents at 0300, by the secret police coming thru their door, and he would have been sent to a psychiatric hospital for ten years,again, what the parents thought wouldnt mean shit. After ten years, if he could recite the little red book good enough, they might let him out........maybe.



This isnt China though... and the kid was grabbed, and what anybody else thinks doesnt mean shit, and he might be getting some sort of jail time, and reciting a book wont help him.



> There wouldnt be any rights, no constitution, no limits on the police, no "miranda", no "48 hours until charging", nothing written about the "right to the pursuit of happiness", and no stinking fucking badges either. Just ask the Fao Gong followers about Chinas rights. Or the students squished into Tienanmen square, by tanks, for demanding something as terrible as human rights. Ask them about their voting rights too? Or how many kids "the State" allows them to have? And you woman can figure out yourself why theres such a disparity between male kids born and females?



There are generally limits, though they may not be ours.  In China they have specific laws.  Of course they dont always follow them, but in practice they do have them. Whether or not China has those things doesnt mean we should allow ourselves to move in that direction regardless.  And lets be realistic, moving in such an aggressive and unwarranted manner is not coherent with what this nation stands for.  Yes, in the case of terrorism we do act in a certain manner... but in cases such as these where we jump the gun and overact, we put in peril the very foundations of our justice system and the high standard of freedom that we as US citizens have a right to.



> Of course all you spoiled little Yankee children all know this. But you still seem to think that a disturbed kid has the right to fantasize about killing his school mates without the authorities interceding right? Strange how you think you know all about this incident by reading one press report



And you think you know all about it by reading it too, right?  If not you would not jump to such conclusions so quickly.  Unless you have the in with the investigators on scene, which is more than doubtful.  If you claim that, any credibility that you do have is gone, since it would be a most apparent lie.

Umm, and what the fuck is the referance to yankees?  Ummm, how in any way is that statement coherent when the internet is such a diverse community?  There were even people making posts that were not US citizens.  Can you call a Brit a yankee?  Or an African (one truly in Africa)... hardly.

So anyways, how do you know the kid was fantasizing about anything at all?  Do we know all the facts regarding the case?  No... but that certainly applies to you as well in that you can hardly make a point against the kid with our present lack of knowledge.



> Then again, why am I even talking to you immature little douche bags?



You're starting to attain the status of John H. and Johnny.  As to why you talk to douche bags, thats perhaps something you need to address with your psychologist.  Until that time, stop talking to them and start using them, it should help with that fish smell you have.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh, and on a side note... when I was young (12-16) I wanted to be an author and wrote quite a few short stories.  These stories included sex, violence, and sometimes the occasional use of drugs.  However, just because I wrote these stories did not mean that I had any sex, violence, or drugs in my life.

In fact, there was an astounding lack of sex and violence in my childhood


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Satan: But what if you never change?  What if you remain a sandy little butt hole?

Rich: Hey Satan, dont be such a twit, mother Theresa wont have shit on me. Just watch, just watch me change!

Brought to you by South Park.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

I dont think he can debate you Eggs.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

I dont really want to debate...

Online it tends towards a downward spiral.  I should probably just ignore statements that I come across that rub me the wrong way.  But then what would I do?  Study?  Bleh.

So whats up P?  Life treating you decent like?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

Yea, so far its alright.  I'm going to be starting a new job soon, so that should be interesting.  I just cant hang at the current one anymore(second shift).  I haven't had a social life for 2 years, I'm starting to get weird(or weirder depending on perception lol).  If this new job doesn't go as I would like, then I'm going to return to school.  I just don't see myself being where I want to without it.  I want to be a smart egg too


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

btw, its good to see you posting again.  How's the gym treating you?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah, education is important, whether or not people believe it is just the piece of paper that they have acquired at the end of it.

I'm glad I went back to school.  It sucks being there so late and feeling like you're a bit behind age wise, but its definitely worth it in the long run.

What job do you want to do?

(ps If I dont answer its because I'm going to the gym soon).


----------



## Vieope (Mar 3, 2005)

_Eggs is smart? Cool _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

The job I'm looking into is with a place called Coaching Devision.  Its to help people manage their money, and get them out of debt.  What I want to do in the long run?  I don't know yet..

I don't mind going back, and I will probably be older than quite a few..  I went for a year right out of high school, but ended up dropping a bunch of classes, and getting shitty grades because I wasn't motivated(read forced to go).  Now that I have been in the working world, and seeing the kind of people out here in 'average land' I don't want to be here.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Nah V, Eggs isnt so smart, but he does have layers... like an onion 

Yeah P, average land isnt all its hyped up to be.  I've definitely buckled down alot more with the grades.  So far in three years I've only gotten one B, the rest As.  Which is pretty much achievable by anybody that puts their mind to it.  Anyways, you definitely have to either have some amazing ideas and start up your own business, or go to school and get a decent grounding.

Financial coaching sounds good.  My grandfather did it for people to help them get out of debt.  Theres definitely a need for it.

Anyways, talk to you later, off to Le Gymiganga.


----------



## Twigz (Mar 3, 2005)

The problem I have is with that article. All it says is what the writter of the story say that the story said. There is no evidence to support what he is saying. We would need to hear both sides of the story before making any judgements.

Think about this. The kids own Grandparents were so disturbed by the story that they took it to the local police. Makes me wonder just how innocent the story really was. 

If you did write a story about killing people in your school and community, and got caught before you could take the actions that you depicted in the story, would you tell the news that you are a crazy little shit that want to kill people and that you should be locked in a little padded room with the backward coat on? I sure as hell would talk to the press and tell them how everyone has it wrong, and try to get as many people on my side as possible, to maybe prevent me from some hard time.

Anyway, wait for the facts of the case to come out, before jumping on his side.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 4, 2005)

Eggs you know Rich is a bigoted dolt with a large knowledge base of "facts" and no clue of what he posts on Debating him is like discussing politics with Archie Bunker  . When he combines the experiences from his fantasy police life with all that time he never spent in the Asian theater Rich's opinions become so well based he needs nothing more than the adulation of his fans and the posts of a few "flag burners" to get wood. Chain Link made his week with this thread.

  "We could use a man like Herbert Hoover agaiiiin ... "

 I find any thread he posts in much more enjoyable if I only skim through his contribution. I'm on his ignore list for posts such as this one ... yet he claims I am afraid of him for some reason 


 Getting back to topic ... it is a sad but normal part of life now that we as readers cannot make or hold opinions on an issue we read about. No details were noted se we really have no idea what so ever wether that kid needed to be charged or not. That story will get covered and the details surely will come to light so time will tell but at the moment nothing solid was really told in that article. 

 On the face of it the kid's rights were violated and he would have been able to sue someone not long ago IMHO. To take a fictitious work and hold someone on charges for its contents? WTF? By that reasoning anything written that is counter culture or anti establishment is indictable.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 4, 2005)

There was a thread in which he and I were having a respectible discussion on a topic similar to this.  I'm on his ignore list as well.  For a "bad ass cop wanna be" Rich is a little puss momma's boy.

$10 says he lives at home.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2005)

He's never responded to me, so he must have put me on his ignore list when he first became a member 

That said, whats the point of being on a board like IM if you block everybody and cant truly experience it?  The only reason one really has is if someone is constantly harassing you, and it doesnt sound so much like that was the case with you guys.  If one starts blocking people anytime they say something then the only thing I can think is that they come on to speak their opinion and never to get it from others.  Which leads me to believe he isnt very secure in his ability to reason, or possibly comes here to vent because he cant do it in real life(for whatever reason).



Or something along those lines.  Either way, its too bad someone does that.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 4, 2005)

Did Eggs say anything?  I have his pinko commie ass on ignore.

Sorry, Rich was channeling thru me.


----------



## Rich46yo (Mar 4, 2005)

Is there anyone here with the brains to admit they cant read one newspaper article and really "know" what the circumstances are in this case? Why do I have to point it out to you? Maybe because Im the only one here who actually knows the facts in these kinda things, and then has to hold his breakfast in when reading the news reports.

                        Maybe the grandparents had serious concerns about the kid. Maybe the kid is on zoloft and has a history of emotional problems. Maybe the school is scared of him. Maybe his friends are. Maybe the police found other evidence. Maybe there are other factors. Theres a lot of possible maybe's here that no-one knows. And the Police arent going to release "maybes". I'm sorry but for legal reasons we often dont release much at all when a case is being investigated. Thats not to keep the public un-informed, its because we dont want to blow an investigation,or, a later prosecution. We also take any kind of school threats extremely seriously. Every moron thats shot up a school has "acted out" before hand. Thats what adolescents do, "act out". Hell you man-boys should know that.

                         But what bothers me is why the fuck do I have to point all this out to you? You cant all be this stupid. I know I wasn't that dumb when I was 23yo....................but I guess thats what Uncles are for, to point these things out...............................  .......Uncle Rich


----------



## maniclion (Mar 4, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Is there anyone here with the brains to admit they cant read one newspaper article and really "know" what the circumstances are in this case? Why do I have to point it out to you? Maybe because Im the only one here who actually knows the facts in these kinda things, and then has to hold his breakfast in when reading the news reports.
> 
> Maybe the grandparents had serious concerns about the kid. Maybe the kid is on zoloft and has a history of emotional problems. Maybe the school is scared of him. Maybe his friends are. Maybe the police found other evidence. Maybe there are other factors. Theres a lot of possible maybe's here that no-one knows. And the Police arent going to release "maybes". I'm sorry but for legal reasons we often dont release much at all when a case is being investigated. Thats not to keep the public un-informed, its because we dont want to blow an investigation,or, a later prosecution. We also take any kind of school threats extremely seriously. Every moron thats shot up a school has "acted out" before hand. Thats what adolescents do, "act out". Hell you man-boys should know that.
> 
> But what bothers me is why the fuck do I have to point all this out to you? You cant all be this stupid. I know I wasn't that dumb when I was 23yo....................but I guess thats what Uncles are for, to point these things out...............................  .......Uncle Rich


We could run assumptions all day, but based on the facts(being the article) presented the jury (being us) there exists a reasonable doubt that the kid planned on acting out his story.


----------



## Rich46yo (Mar 4, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> We could run assumptions all day, but based on the facts(being the article) presented the jury (being us) there exists a reasonable doubt that the kid planned on acting out his story.



                     Thats the point. All we have are assumptions. All that news story is is an assumption. Its not proof beyond a reasonable doubt, it aint reasonable cause, it aint shit! Its a news story, and they are almost always removed from fact at some level. And much of the news industry, and editors, have their own agendas to begin with. Just ask Dan Rather.

                     Reasonable doubt belongs in a court of law. Those officers who arrested the kid would not have done so if they didnt believe they had reasonable cause to believe he was planning a crime. They weighed the facts and took action. And you dont know the facts and neither do I .

                    But how quick our nations young are to villianize their country whenever they can. Even after reading a half-assed news report. I blame immaturity, a lack of experience, a lack of travel. And most of all these sandal wearing,beatnik,psuedo-commie,pinko,douche-bag, college professors who make it their business to mind screw our nations young into hating their own country.

                   However they cant do it to the point where the kiddies actually do "move to China". They much prefer living with mommy & Daddy in luxury,computers,cars,fancy clothes, and laying around all day wayching live "whos fucking who" shows on cable.......  .............Uncle Rich


----------



## MorteSubite (Mar 4, 2005)

China is not a free country and they have many horrid practices regarding repressing citizens and speech. Just look at all the internet cafes being closed down and people being arrested for reading pro-democracy literature on the internet. The great firewall of china also tries to limit siites available to be read by users within the country to some degree of success.

Does that mean that the US is perfect? Not at all. Our country has gotten far more paranoid recently. Kids are ARRESTED for drawing violent pictures and bringing in scissors to class. Somehow, I don't think we're concentrating on the right issues here. 

Nobody is perfect, and China is certainly not any better than the US is.


----------



## Chain Link (Mar 4, 2005)

lol, I need to watch how I phrase these titles


----------



## MorteSubite (Mar 4, 2005)

I read the thread and I've seen the article previously (linked on fark). I just think the comparisons are a bit odd


----------



## maniclion (Mar 5, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> "Those officers who arrested the kid would not have done so if they didnt believe they had reasonable cause to believe he was planning a crime."
> *They were just covering their own ass is what they were doing.*
> 
> "But how quick our nations young are to villianize their country whenever they can."  *I'm not blaming any country I'm blaming my countries legal system, it's what Americans do, criticize the government and try to make changes to tweak it towards perfection.  Not blindly defend it by pretending it's already prefect and fighting change from fear of breaking it or actually reaching perfection.*


----------



## Rich46yo (Mar 6, 2005)

Manlicon you dont even know if they were "covering their asses". You dont know anything about this case. You say you do, or pretend you do, because its just the kinda news headline you exploitive liberals wait to pounce on, in order to further your little manifesto's.

                         And you aint tweaking anything. Guys like you piss on their own country from birth to grave. Most of all when their candidate wasnt elected and their own political agenda isnt being enforced. And to make it worse you dont even have the balls to know when your wrong. I think intellectually you have the brains to admit what Im saying makes sense. But you wont admit it will you?

                        We dont know what the facts are behind this arrest. All the news reports say are what the kid says. And brother Ive been doing this for over 20 years and I can count the ones who admitted guilt on one hand. A police officer here is responsable for everything they do,and, they have to answer to it later. I been there my friend. Yaknow in your glorious commie paradise of China if you even gave a Police Officer a smart allecky remark they would knock the living shit out of you, and keep at it. And there aint no Johnny Cochranes in China.

                       But I guess you aint gonne move there either are you?.............................Uncle Rich


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

It makes me feel sick that there are people as ignorant as Rich out there.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 6, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Manlicon
> But I guess you aint gonne move there either are you?.............................Uncle Rich


I was in Hong Kong during the switch in '97, had a woman there for a while, I wouldn't live there due to the restrictions on life, I never said I would, it's a great place to visit though.
 And on that note I'll kindly click "Put Rich46yo on your ignore list", because after several month's of watching you read into posts what you want I can no longer stand it. I mean reading comprehension is a very important part of adult communication, but your'e probably too busy looking at your camera monitors that surround the perimeter of your house so you can make sure none of your liberal commie neighbors are letting their dog shit on your lawn you can't focus on more than 3 words at a time. So with that said ,I shall beat you to your punch and Rich46yo -     This user is on your *Ignore List*.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> This user is on your *Ignore List*.[/u]


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## Chain Link (Mar 6, 2005)

> Even so, police say the nature of the story makes it a felony. "Anytime you make any threat *or* possess matter involving a school or function it's a felony in the state of Kentucky," said Winchester Police detective Steven Caudill.



Maybe he had his class schedule posted in the notebook.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 6, 2005)

*lolllllllllllllllllllllzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*



			
				Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Yeah what country was that?..........."your leader"? As in your "dear leader" that no-one ever voted for. Or, if you did he was the only one on the ballot? Ive been in the former Yugoslavia under Tito. A nice country for a commie one, but still, they didnt have any rights. I was in Bulgaria back in '78, what a shithole! Ive been in Zimbabwe under commie Mad Bob. Ive seen what a commie did to South Africa. Ive seen the Berlin wall ,back when it was up. I served in an un-named middle east shithole under martial law for 19 mos. Ive also been a policeman in this country for over 20 years.
> 
> Does any of this experience count boy? I know among the hip young crowd "commie-shit" has become in vogue and cool. The posters, the little red books, the berets....ect Well maybe some of you should go out in the world and see tyranny first hand. If you dont want to pay for it you can go down to a recruiters office. If you have the balls and honor to join a combat unit the odds are your going to "see it" for yourself.
> 
> And I bet after you do you'll come back to this country thinking differently. You might even grow up a little.............................Uncle Rich






just wondering, has anyone ever kicked the fucking shit out of you on the street, becasue you carry yourself as a pretty know it all tough guy really. You know it all dont you??? I gota say man, you are a big smartass and usually assholes like you dont make many friends on the street, (remember, we are here to make peace and protect our community, by the way you talk, I dont think you are very good at it, old grumpy fart)....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 7, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> just wondering, has anyone ever kicked the fucking shit out of you on the street, becasue you carry yourself as a pretty know it all tough guy really. You know it all dont you??? I gota say man, you are a big smartass and usually assholes like you dont make many friends on the street, (remember, we are here to make peace and protect our community, by the way you talk, I dont think you are very good at it, old grumpy fart)....


 QG your stock just went up


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 7, 2005)

Could Johnnny and Rich be related?


----------



## brodus (Mar 7, 2005)

I have to say, I'd be really interested in what the whole story is.  I find it impossible to believe that an arrest would be made if it was solely a fictional story about zombies.  There has to be more information we're not getting.   Regardless of your level of paranoia, this isn't China.  Grandparents don't call the cops on their non-violent, stable grandson who's writing sci-fi.

I just don't understand how the same skepticism with which the majority of posters here will approach a steroid news story is not applied in these cases.  Prima Facie, the story is frightening.  But that's why I feel we're not getting the whole story, b/c you know as well as I do that if kids are getting arrested for writing a short story about zombies, the ACLU is going to be screaming.

I would also like someone to explain to me exactly how the democratically elected political system in America is doing anything akin to Communist nations or Totalitarian dictatorships.  I completely fail to see the parallel, and to this end, I agree with Rich, howver unpopular that makes me.  I think what we're all mad at is human nature and the fact no political system works even 90% perfect 100% of the time. 

My family escaped Hitlerian Germany to immigrate here, and the stories I have heard, compared to my experiences here, and my education, make me boil when I see people with Bush/Communist shirts or Bush/Hitler shirts...and I'm not even a republican or a conservative, just a realist and truth seeker.  It's just a slap in the face of history, it belittles the struggle countless immigrants endured, and it devalues the powerful negative connotations of words like "Nazi" when people use them to explain frustration at a leader's decision.

And I've said this before, but seriously, these new restrictions are not liberal or conservative things.  There is bipartisan support for strong anti-terror measures.  It's not an Absolute Monarch who's throwing metal detectors in schools-->it's a confluence of opinion funnelled through a state legislative committee, which is made up of CITIZENS who were elected.  There is no us and them.  It's all us.  The minute you paint it "us and them" is the minute you've taken yourself out of the political influence equation here in America.  

End of rant...


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 7, 2005)

*gasp for air*



			
				brodus said:
			
		

> I have to say, I'd be really interested in what the whole story is.  I find it impossible to believe that an arrest would be made if it was solely a fictional story about zombies.  There has to be more information we're not getting.   Regardless of your level of paranoia, this isn't China.  Grandparents don't call the cops on their non-violent, stable grandson who's writing sci-fi.
> 
> I just don't understand how the same skepticism with which the majority of posters here will approach a steroid news story is not applied in these cases.  Prima Facie, the story is frightening.  But that's why I feel we're not getting the whole story, b/c you know as well as I do that if kids are getting arrested for writing a short story about zombies, the ACLU is going to be screaming.
> 
> ...







wow


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 7, 2005)

*lol*



			
				BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> QG your stock just went up




I think that was right of me to say, dont you ?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 7, 2005)

I wonder how many years the person who wrote "The Faculty" would get if he drove through Kentucky with his script in his car?  Anyone who hasn't seen the movie here's a summary _A horror tale set in a High School where the students suspect the teaching staff of being aliens, who are intent on making the students their victims._


----------



## brodus (Mar 7, 2005)

If anyone cares to find out what they found, here contact info:

School:
http://www.clark.k12.ky.us/grc/Faculty/Principals/jatkins.htm
Principal:
jatkins@clark.k12.ky.us

This is what he stated to the Student Press Law Center:

""The boy's version was that he was writing a story about zombies and it was for a portfolio entry that was going to be turned in at school," Atkins said. "The teachers aren't aware of any kind of project like that. The word 'zombies' was not mentioned in the writings." "



> "It did not mention [Clark High School or school officials] specifically but it did mention 'the high school,' and how many teachers were there and how long it would take the police to arrive once they received an emergency call," Atkins said. "It implied very strongly that it was referring to this school."
> 
> Atkins said law enforcement agents showed him the writings, which resembled "notes and a plan. ... It sounded to be kind of an advertisement or recruiting to meet a goal, and a goal was stated which was very negative about the school."



Someone doublechek this-->Also, it appears that he was in trouble before for threatening notes a week earlier, and numerous parents called in:

http://www.kentucky.com/mld/kentucky/news/10982804.htm

One story says Tuesday, one says Thursday...same event?


Oh...and look at this one...seems he was in some other trouble most definitely:

http://www.winchestersun.com/articles/2005/02/24/local_news/news01.txt

And posted by a classmate of his:"

I'm the person who's posted some information that the story wasn't a story, it was a list of information about the school security and people he wanted to solicit for a gang and that he has prior offenses. Orec questions my sources. That's my school. I know Poole. My source on the story information is his sister, who read it and says that it's a listing of school security cameras, etc. My source on his previous charge of terroristic threatening is something that is well-known at school, since the police picked him up there the other time, as well. The kid he threatened to kill (during a fight where he had the kid in a choke hold in view of teachers and kids)and the kid's parents wanted the charges pressed after that threat. Call it bullshit if you want, but I hope you follow the trial so you'll see the truth.

As to Orec's question about followup, THIS was the followup story. The initial story carried the real information about the journal contents and no mention of any zombie short story defense."


Again, the classmate continues:



> I just wish people had been as skeptical of Poole's assertions as they have been about everything else. People are taking his word for it that he just wrote an innocent story without that same healthy skepticism (when there's really no story at all, which yes, I know I can't prove at this time). He's become a hero for the First Amendment, which, for those who know him, is sort of comparable to the idea of Charles Manson becoming a hero to the nonviolence movement.
> 
> *Also, some information that I have posted elsewhere, which is verifiable if you want to contact the school and order copies of their literary magazine, the Inkwell -- this school has published stories and artwork with violence. Those kids weren't arrested and charged with terroristic threatening.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2005)

.


----------



## brodus (Mar 7, 2005)

> According to an anonymous source, Poole has a rather troubled
> background including an unstable home situation, and a history of
> offences at school. He's no Eagle Scout either; he may have been
> lying about the reason behind his zombie story (which may or may not
> ...



Very intersting.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmmmm...let me guess, he kills a bunch of 'zombies' in the story.  Zombies that are never actually called zombies and happen to be teachers and fellow students that he didn't like.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah, who cares.  Due process, he will get his day in court.


----------



## brodus (Mar 7, 2005)

> Due process, he will get his day in court.



Agreed.


----------



## Rich46yo (Mar 7, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> just wondering, has anyone ever kicked the fucking shit out of you on the street, becasue you carry yourself as a pretty know it all tough guy really. You know it all dont you??? I gota say man, you are a big smartass and usually assholes like you dont make many friends on the street, (remember, we are here to make peace and protect our community, by the way you talk, I dont think you are very good at it, old grumpy fart)....



                           No! Nobody has ever kicked the shit out of me in the street. Any other questions?

                           BTW, you moron, this is an internet chat forumn. This isnt "real life". If you have a problem with that, or your digital feelings are so sensitive, then either leave or ask your doctor to increase your zoloft to 50 mgs a day...............  .................Uncle Rich


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 7, 2005)

*wow*



			
				Rich46yo said:
			
		

> No! Nobody has ever kicked the shit out of me in the street. Any other questions?
> 
> BTW, you moron, this is an internet chat forumn. This isnt "real life". If you have a problem with that, or your digital feelings are so sensitive, then either leave or ask your doctor to increase your zoloft to 50 mgs a day...............  .................Uncle Rich




wow, you told me mister!! I am sorry, Ill go get zoloft right away...want me to pickup some test pills for you while im there?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 7, 2005)

*lol*



			
				Rich46yo said:
			
		

> No! Nobody has ever kicked the shit out of me in the street. Any other questions?
> 
> BTW, you moron, this is an internet chat forumn. This isnt "real life". If you have a problem with that, or your digital feelings are so sensitive, then either leave or ask your doctor to increase your zoloft to 50 mgs a day...............  .................Uncle Rich




I guess you are saying that I am taking this way to serious, well you "sounded" like you were pretty upset and serious about your post that I quoted...but whatever man, GOD BLESS AMERICA RIGHT ??


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 7, 2005)

well, sorry I dont want to fight, you are a cop and therefore we have at least some kind of "brotherhood", but you did sound very much like, well like all of the stuff I wrote about in my first post about you...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2005)

I really don't care how tough a person is, we all lose a fight.
If you had more than 10 fights in your lifetime and not lose 1 of them than either your one bad ass mother fucker or just a punk who picks on smaller people.

It's kind of funny but I thought  Rich was the BTK killer Rich, he fits the profile.


----------



## brodus (Mar 22, 2005)

Had to bump this b/c the irony is just too crazy to ignore:

You know the recent school shooting in Minnesota?

"Authorities were investigating whether Weise, who dressed in black and *wrote stories about zombies,* may have posted messages on a neo-Nazi Web site expressing admiration for Adolf Hitler. "

And he killed his grandparents.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...u=/ap/20050322/ap_on_re_us/school_shooting_46


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2005)

We have a foreign exchange student from southern China
He doesnt seem to dislike his country...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> .


----------



## brodus (Mar 25, 2005)

The problem with that cartoon is it's not a cop shooting up the school.  

If you made the cartoon realistic, you'd get accused of all kinds of non-PC thought...of course, by people who couldn't understand the lineage of political correctness even if they had the OED in front of them...but whatever.  

That's why it's a cartoon--it's an ironic misrepresentation of reality, hence funny.  

It astounds me that people form their opinions based on the idiot box and entertainment.  You'd think people would search out a book on ethics, sociology, or psychology to explain things, before retreading old and outmoded arguments.  But that's the modern curse, isn't it?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2005)

brodus said:
			
		

> The problem with that cartoon is it's not a cop shooting up the school.


 I don't think the folks at vgcats have a problem being non-PC.  I think they were just pointing out the absurdity of blaming games for the messed up things that some kids do and used the cop as an authority figure.


 And, on the note of not being PC:


----------



## brodus (Mar 28, 2005)

I read you; very witty cartoons.  My point is that cartoons and humor rely on hyperbole and irony, and by their nature serve as a pressure valve, not a reservoir of truth.

I don't blame games per se; however, if you believe that games have no effect, then why are millions of dollars spent for 20 seconds of prime time T.V. space for ads that everyone says they ignore?  How can you ignore the established causal relationship between advertsing--the input--and buying habits--the output--and not see there is a clear connection to video "programming" (scary word) and human behavior.   

If you were a parent (maybe you are--I don't know) and could get your kid to study as many hours per night as the average kid lards out on video games, wouldn't you say the child would be smarter?  Then how can you negate that the child is "learning" something when playing games?  Especially since we don't even grant a child the ability to be self-governing or developed enough to "know what is good for them" until 18?

I think the issue is a lot more complex than any fart joke, cartoon, or South Park episode.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 28, 2005)

brodus said:
			
		

> I read you; very witty cartoons. My point is that cartoons and humor rely on hyperbole and irony, and by their nature serve as a pressure valve, not a reservoir of truth.


   True. But you also can't read too much into them.  I doubt the creators have a great dislike for the police.



			
				brodus said:
			
		

> I don't blame games per se; however, if you believe that games have no effect, then why are millions of dollars spent for 20 seconds of prime time T.V. space for ads that everyone says they ignore? How can you ignore the established causal relationship between advertsing--the input--and buying habits--the output--and not see there is a clear connection to video "programming" (scary word) and human behavior.


 Violent games, if anything, are a symptom and not a cause. Every time I've heard about some kid who played violent games and then went out and killed somebody, it was the child, or the parents, who blamed the games. Of course, it always comes out that the child had one or more of the following: abusive or neglectful parents, a drug addiction, social problems at school, and was a member of a small circle of very messed up kids. Just to name a few.



			
				brodus said:
			
		

> If you were a parent (maybe you are--I don't know) and could get your kid to study as many hours per night as the average kid lards out on video games, wouldn't you say the child would be smarter? Then how can you negate that the child is "learning" something when playing games? Especially since we don't even grant a child the ability to be self-governing or developed enough to "know what is good for them" until 18?


 Most children favor games over standard learning because games are more sensually stimulating. You'll find that the successful students find their work to be stimulating in and of itself. As for a child playing a violent game and then becoming violent, I think you're wrong. What you're looking for is called conditioning. There is much more that needs to be done than merely display images for successful conditioning to take place. It's along the same lines that subliminal images don't work. It's just not enough. Now, throw in an abusive father, drugs, and social ostracization and you still don't have the prerequisites for conditioning. The child may lash out in a way similar to what they have seen in movie, games, on in the news, but only as a way of expression and not a cause.



			
				brodus said:
			
		

> I think the issue is a lot more complex than any fart joke, cartoon, or South Park episode.


   True, but then again, sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


----------

